# Austinite's 2019 Lawn Maintenance and Yard Projects Journal



## Austinite

*Topics*
*
Yard Tour
*
Ok so I will start with a simple video tour of my yard. 1st video seemed easy enough so I may be doing video updates regularly. The video simply familiarizes you with my yard and some tools that I use.


----------



## Ware

Looking forward to this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Austinite

Thanks, @Ware ! Uploaded video above to give everyone a tour of my yard.


----------



## Kballen11

As invasive as Bermuda is I would reconsider a trench for your landscape border. I've done it in the past and always had to clean out the flower bed after installing something different. With a lot of hard work and staying on top of it is probably doable. Yard looks awesome. Love the garage floor!


----------



## Austinite

*Topics:*

Humic Acid
Urea Nitrogen
My Franken-lawn
Rotor Sprinkler install


----------



## Austinite

This just arrived. I'm excited to get these on the grounds. Really excited to review the AIR8 with soil probing in various areas, before and after. I have a couple areas that really don't even need "before" samples, so obviously compressed from when I used a double-drum tractor to level the lawn. We shall see!


----------



## Austinite

Today I applied liquid Air-8 and RGS to the entire lawn. I used an Ortho hose-end sprayer. Applied both at the max rate. RGS @6 oz and Air-8 @9 oz per 1000sq ft. Next time I will probably use my backpack sprayer so I don't have to stop multiple times to refill the hose-end sprayer.

I also applied Bio-Char to the entire back yard just for the heck of it.

Here's a video of me applying it to the front yard.






*NEW ARRIVALS THIS WEEK:
*
- Pro-Plugger
- Soil Probe
- Greenworks Electric Dethatcher.







Come on spring time! I'm ready!


----------



## Austinite

Well I thought I was done getting packages but one more arrived...

Recently was introduced to GardenMaker.com. Pretty cool website. They have a neat deal where you can make your own fertilizer. So I made this 8 lb bag for my front yard.

*Ingredients*
(50%) Organic Bat Guano
(25%) Organic Kelp Meal
(25%) Organic Worm Castings


----------



## N LA Hacker

That's interesting.


----------



## Austinite

So today I decided to prep for the scalp next weeks coming up. So I knocked the grass down to 1.5 inch. I only did the back yard. Based on the weather report, I am planning my full on scalp/dethatch etc... on Feb. 27th. Unless something changes in the forecast.

I used my crappy Ryobi mower because there was a lot of twigs in the lawn from the trees, and I didn't want my new TimeMaster to deal with all that.


----------



## Ware

Incremental scalping makes the work a little easier. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Incremental scalping makes the work a little easier. :thumbup:


----------



## khayden10

Whats the brand of the hose reel you have? I have the same placements of hose bibs at my house and I have not found a good solution dragging the hose/hoses across the front yard.


----------



## Austinite

I think they changed the name, but it's now called YeStar,, here it is... https://www.amazon.com/YeStar-Plastic-Retractable-Nozzles-Lightweight/dp/B079LDRFPP/ref=sr_1_32?ie=UTF8&qid=1549582851&sr=8-32&keywords=garden+hose+reel+retractable


----------



## Austinite

Few goodies came in today.

- Ryobi Battery powered backpack sprayer. 
- Surfactant
- Liquid Iron
- Permithren
- Soil Profiler Probe 
- FEature 6-0-0

Mostly excited about the soil profiler. Can't wait to use it, its too wet out there right now. I'm going to use this to rate RGS/AIR8 treatments. Really hoping I can see an improvement in my clay soil.

Also, FEature 6-0-0 will be used on areas where I have thin grass and lots of algae/moss growing. From what I understand it helps quite a bit. Also hearing great looking grass after treatment with this stuff. Appearntly, last year it was sold out and no one could get their hands on it. So in fear of that happening again, I went ahead and ordered another one for a mid-summer app.

I think I am ready for Spring. Not really much left to get. Ordered a cool gas can with a pump-like nozzle that holds 14 gallons. Should have that this weekend.


----------



## Austinite

Got my shirts in today! Very comfortable shirts!



Well today I power washed all around the house in prep for putting permethrin down tomorrow. Wanted to make sure I got all the leaves and dirt away from the slab and windows and doors. Hoping I can get off work tomorrow early enough to have at least an hour or so of daylight to get the job done. If not I'll have to wait a bit longer.


----------



## Austinite

Hello, Rachio! I will be installing this on Monday and will do my best to make an unboxing/install video.


----------



## Ortho-Doc

Love my Rachio! Incredibly effective if you spend the time to calibrate it. Their customer support is also on point. Look forward to following your link this year.


----------



## Austinite

Ortho-Doc said:


> Love my Rachio! Incredibly effective if you spend the time to calibrate it. Their customer support is also on point. Look forward to following your link this year.


Good to hear! thanks for following! Really looking forward to this unit!


----------



## Austinite

Today was a good day. No rain yesterday and none today. Since I am having to leave town all of next week, I decided to go ahead with my spring scalp.

So I scalped, dethatched, scalped again and cleaned up edges. I also put down Prodiamine and mixed in a little bit of Permethrin so I can get the grass covered in that as well.






*Toro TimeMaster 30" Deck Mower*

This is by far my favorite mower. I've used basic Honda mowers mostly in the past, usually 21 inch decks. This machine is absolutely incredible and impressed me in every way. Surprisingly easy to maneuver considering how heavy it is. The Personal Pace feature works great. It has 2 handlebars. One is static and another that slides up and down. The further you slide it the faster it goes. So basically if you decide to move faster, naturally you would push harder. The slider makes it effortless and it really does self-propel at your pace. I love it.

It's very powerful, in fact, a couple of time it popped a wheelie. But that's only because I hadn't adjusted to it yet. I did 2 passes with it and by the second pass I felt like a pro. I'm actually getting excited about it again just typing this review.

My lawn is 5500 sq ft and I was able to mow it all without having to refuel. I looked in the tank and I can see some gas still sloshing around in there so I suspect I could probably do another 1500 to 2000 sq ft on the one tank.

The backyard was the primary reason for getting this mower. Including the sides, it's about 4000 sq. ft. Not massive, but I'm no spring chicken; so an 18 to 21 inch deck was just not "cutting" it anymore. I thoroughly enjoyed the backyard mow. The machine drives very straight, I suspect the heavy weight helps with that. I was able to cut the backyard in a very reasonable amount of time compared to other mowers.

The wheels are tucked in a bit, and so the mower deck cuts as wide as the wheel is, which I really like. It uses twin blades like the riding mowers do. Also has a nice wash port where you can plug in your garden hose, crank it and wash t he undercarriage.

All in all, I give it 2 thumbs up! One of the best investments I've made and absolutely love every feature.

*GREENWORKS DETHATCHER*

So this little guy was about $120. When I read the reviews I noticed several people complained about the unit shutting off periodically. But a little research told me that they are using high gauge power cords. This machine needs a thick gauge. I picked up a 100 ft. 12 gauge cord and it worked great. Didn't shut off on me once.

I was impressed with how much this little unit pulled. Last year I used a Classen power rake from Home Depot. The Classen certainly is way more powerful with larger tines. But after using the Greenworks, I just don't see a need to go that big. The Greenworks pulled out so much that I didn't have to do a second pass. My front yard is very thick and it managed to expose some of the dirt.

Very easy to use, pretty much a no-brainer. I'll definitely will be keeping it. $120+$30 cord. So to me, $150 machine is worth buying to avoid having to rent a trailer and a power rake and going back and forth to Home Depot.

*RYOBI Powered Backpack Sprayer
*
4 gallon capacity. Uses Ryobi's OnePlus batteries. This is the second time I use this sprayer so it might be too early to review, so I will keep this brief until I have more experience with it. Last week I used it to put down insecticide all around the house and fence-lines. I also did the inside of the house. Didn't have any issues. The unit does seem to lose pressure every 2 to 3 minutes, but only for a couple of seconds. Not long enough to concern me.

Today, it was an identical experience. Worked really well, lost pressure for a couple seconds here and there but overall, worth the money for me and I will be keeping it. I went from a handle-pump backpack sprayer and the difference is way better for me. I felt like the old one lost pressure constantly and I had to continiously pump it manually.

All in all, I'd give it a 4 out of 5 stars.


----------



## datcope

@Austinite very informative video! Thanks for the time to make it. Two questions...so for your yard scalping is down to 1"? Second, can you provide more information on the 'stick edger'?


----------



## Austinite

datcope said:


> @Austinite very informative video! Thanks for the time to make it. Two questions...so for your yard scalping is down to 1"? Second, can you provide more information on the 'stick edger'?


Hey @datcope, yes I went down to 1 inch. My plan was to see how the dethatcher did. If it managed to expose dirt, then I'm good. If it didn't, I would have scalped lower. I'm glad I didn't have scalp too low because I would have lost a lot of green!

The stick edger is by Ryobi. Like many brands, they are attachment capable. I purchased the 40 volt string trimmer, and the stick edger attachment as seen in the images below. Both from Home Depot. It has an 8 inch stick-blade and really needs the 40 volts, didn't work so well with my 18 volt unit. I also use this unit for my Power Rotary Scissors.


----------



## jjepeto

How low does your Ryobi 40v brushless mower cut? I got the non-self propelled a while back but it only goes down to 1.5". I got it because I have a tiny storage area and it folds up so well and I don't have room for a gas mower. I just wish I could get it to go down to 1" or so, then I could keep my normal cuts around 1.5".

I'm assuming you must be scalping with the Toro?


----------



## datcope

Austinite said:


> datcope said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Austinite very informative video! Thanks for the time to make it. Two questions...so for your yard scalping is down to 1"? Second, can you provide more information on the 'stick edger'?
> 
> 
> 
> Hey @datcope, yes I went down to 1 inch. My plan was to see how the dethatcher did. If it managed to expose dirt, then I'm good. If it didn't, I would have scalped lower. I'm glad I didn't have scalp too low because I would have lost a lot of green!
> 
> The stick edger is by Ryobi. Like many brands, they are attachment capable. I purchased the 40 volt string trimmer, and the stick edger attachment as seen in the images below. Both from Home Depot. It has an 8 inch stick-blade and really needs the 40 volts, didn't work so well with my 18 volt unit. I also use this unit for my Power Rotary Scissors.
Click to expand...


----------



## Austinite

jjepeto said:


> How low does your Ryobi 40v brushless mower cut? I got the non-self propelled a while back but it only goes down to 1.5". I got it because I have a tiny storage area and it folds up so well and I don't have room for a gas mower. I just wish I could get it to go down to 1" or so, then I could keep my normal cuts around 1.5".
> 
> I'm assuming you must be scalping with the Toro?


1.5 inch. I used the cal trimmer to get down to one inch after the ryobi.


----------



## Austinite

Austinite said:


> Today was a good day. No rain yesterday and none today. Since I am having to leave town all of next week, I decided to go ahead with my spring scalp.
> 
> So I scalped, dethatched, scalped again and cleaned up edges. I also put down Prodiamine and mixed in a little bit of Permethrin so I can get the grass covered in that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Toro TimeMaster 30" Deck Mower*
> 
> This is by far my favorite mower. I've used basic Honda mowers mostly in the past, usually 21 inch decks. This machine is absolutely incredible and impressed me in every way. Surprisingly easy to maneuver considering how heavy it is. The Personal Pace feature works great. It has 2 handlebars. One is static and another that slides up and down. The further you slide it the faster it goes. So basically if you decide to move faster, naturally you would push harder. The slider makes it effortless and it really does self-propel at your pace. I love it.
> 
> It's very powerful, in fact, a couple of time it popped a wheelie. But that's only because I hadn't adjusted to it yet. I did 2 passes with it and by the second pass I felt like a pro. I'm actually getting excited about it again just typing this review.
> 
> My lawn is 5500 sq ft and I was able to mow it all without having to refuel. I looked in the tank and I can see some gas still sloshing around in there so I suspect I could probably do another 1500 to 2000 sq ft on the one tank.
> 
> The backyard was the primary reason for getting this mower. Including the sides, it's about 4000 sq. ft. Not massive, but I'm no spring chicken; so an 18 to 21 inch deck was just not "cutting" it anymore. I thoroughly enjoyed the backyard mow. The machine drives very straight, I suspect the heavy weight helps with that. I was able to cut the backyard in a very reasonable amount of time compared to other mowers.
> 
> The wheels are tucked in a bit, and so the mower deck cuts as wide as the wheel is, which I really like. It uses twin blades like the riding mowers do. Also has a nice wash port where you can plug in your garden hose, crank it and wash t he undercarriage.
> 
> All in all, I give it 2 thumbs up! One of the best investments I've made and absolutely love every feature.
> 
> *GREENWORKS DETHATCHER*
> 
> So this little guy was about $120. When I read the reviews I noticed several people complained about the unit shutting off periodically. But a little research told me that they are using high gauge power cords. This machine needs a thick gauge. I picked up a 100 ft. 12 gauge cord and it worked great. Didn't shut off on me once.
> 
> I was impressed with how much this little unit pulled. Last year I used a Classen power rake from Home Depot. The Classen certainly is way more powerful with larger tines. But after using the Greenworks, I just don't see a need to go that big. The Greenworks pulled out so much that I didn't have to do a second pass. My front yard is very thick and it managed to expose some of the dirt.
> 
> Very easy to use, pretty much a no-brainer. I'll definitely will be keeping it. $120+$30 cord. So to me, $150 machine is worth buying to avoid having to rent a trailer and a power rake and going back and forth to Home Depot.
> 
> *RYOBI Powered Backpack Sprayer
> *
> 4 gallon capacity. Uses Ryobi's OnePlus batteries. This is the second time I use this sprayer so it might be too early to review, so I will keep this brief until I have more experience with it. Last week I used it to put down insecticide all around the house and fence-lines. I also did the inside of the house. Didn't have any issues. The unit does seem to lose pressure every 2 to 3 minutes, but only for a couple of seconds. Not long enough to concern me.
> 
> Today, it was an identical experience. Worked really well, lost pressure for a couple seconds here and there but overall, worth the money for me and I will be keeping it. I went from a handle-pump backpack sprayer and the difference is way better for me. I felt like the old one lost pressure constantly and I had to continiously pump it manually.
> 
> All in all, I'd give it a 4 out of 5 stars.


Quick follow up to this post. I Tested soil temp at 1 inch and at 6 inches. 3 degrees difference. One inch was 60 and 6 inches was 57 degrees. This is at 11 am so it will be warmer around 1pm.



Also decided to use my probe to see the soil at 6 inches of depth, but that didn't work too well, the clay is so thick that it wouldn't come out of the probe.





So then I got my new soil profiler and that worked way better.







The black layer at the very bottom is the thick clay. But I can see roots as far as 6 inches deep so I think that's plenty of good clean soil.


----------



## Brackin4au

:thumbup:

That's always good to find. I found some really deep roots when I pulled plugs for my soil test last month. Way deeper than I expected in a lot of spots.


----------



## TheE

All-around fantastic work! Thank you for taking the time to create this video, show your work, and provide the equipment reviews (btw, have the same mower and love it too).


----------



## Austinite

^ Thanks for the kind words, really appreciate it!

*Rachio 3 Install*






Out with the old rainbird controller, in with the new Rachio 3. So there are 2 reasons that I wanted to switch to the rachio.

1. Rain bird was unreliable, especially when attempting anything remotely; away from home. Many times it would start a zone, and if you decide to stop it, it won't stop until that time frame is done. So my issues are primarily connectivity issues.

2. I've been building a smart home system for some time and I use Google Home to voice command so many things in my house, from shades, lights, TV's, garage doors, refrigerator and a whole lot more. The Rachio is compatible with Google Home and so that was my second deciding factor.

This is pretty straight forward, although at first once all the wires were exposed, it was a bit intimidating. But once you get rolling and even better, when you're done. I looked back and said, that was easy enough! So if you're like me, try not to be intimidated by all the wires and just get started, it will flow from there.

The system is pretty awesome. Very user-friendly and the interface is so much more modern than the Rainbird that I had. One thing I noticed is that there is virtually no lag with the Rachio. When I select a zone from the app, before I look up the sprinklers are already running. The old Rainbird seemed to wait 5 to 7 seconds. Same with shut off time. 5 to 7 seconds may not be a big deal to some but it kind of seems like a long time. Long enough to wonder if it's going to work.

The app asks a lot of questions for each zone to determine how to best handle that zone. A future that Rainbird did not have at all. So it will ask questions per zone like...

1. Warm or Cool season Grass?
2. Type of soil: Clay, loam, etc...
3. Slope of zone: flat, slight, moderate, etc...
4. Hours of sunlight

So these are settings used should you decide to have Rachio do all the work. While I added all of the information, I intend to manually manage my system. If I go out of town for extended periods, then I will schedule irrigation for that period.

All in all, I am very happy with the Rachio 3. Of course, I will need to do a follow up review once I am able to test various things with it, especially remote/away from home usage.

ps. I realize my video is very amateur which is why I blocked a lot of views, but hopefully future videos get better.


----------



## N LA Hacker

I love my gen 3.


----------



## Ral1121

So I saw that you sold both your reel mowers. What is your plan for mowing now. You going to pick up a different reel mower?


----------



## Austinite

Ral1121 said:


> So I saw that you sold both your reel mowers. What is your plan for mowing now. You going to pick up a different reel mower?


Swardman coming today 😁


----------



## Ral1121

That's awesome. I am jealous. Be sure to post up some good pics


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=akJqP7cymFg


----------



## Austinite

Just got the drone in today. From the reviews, this is supposed to be a pretty good starter drone. I'm excited about getting an aerial view, especially since google earth doesn't show my neighborhood yet. Plus it makes domination lines look sweet!


----------



## Thor865

Austinite said:


> Just got the drone in today. From the reviews, this is supposed to be a pretty good starter drone. I'm excited about getting an aerial view, especially since google earth doesn't show my neighborhood yet. Plus it makes domination lines look sweet!


Looks good man. You leveling this year? With that swardman you should go reel low.


----------



## Austinite

Thor865 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the drone in today. From the reviews, this is supposed to be a pretty good starter drone. I'm excited about getting an aerial view, especially since google earth doesn't show my neighborhood yet. Plus it makes domination lines look sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good man. You leveling this year? With that swardman you should go reel low.
Click to expand...

Yes sir. I leveled twice last year and I think I'll be doing one more this year.


----------



## Austinite

No yard work today but I did get this screen shade installed. I'm going to do my Balcony as well, just wanted to make sure this one worked and I liked it. Works with Google Home so it can be triggered by voice. I was looking for privacy mostly, but this does block a good amount of heat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAK5Qf4NO3g


----------



## Austinite

I spoke too soon. I ended up doing some yard work. So I fired up the Swardman today. I decided to get my front lawn down to 1 inch. Tomorrow, I'll take it down to 3/4 inch and try to maintain that height for a while till the lawn is a lot more level.

The Swardman is an absolute breeze to use. I am curious though if folks are stopping the reel when they make a turn. Seems easier to keep it on. The drum spins in place when going uphill, but a light push gets it going. Hate that I had to go through 3 other brands to find the perfect one, but it is what it is. Loving this machine so far. Can't wait to hit the back yard with it once it greens up some more.

This is post scalping so the grass doesn't look it's best obviously.


----------



## Ware

@Austinite I don't disengage the reel when making turns.


----------



## Austinite

Ware said:


> @Austinite I don't disengage the reel when making turns.


Thanks ware, yeah I found that to be easier for sure. Thanks again.


----------



## bbbdkc79

I've had mine since late last year, and also don't release the reel when making turns. Just seems easier to keep the reel engaged. Any of you have issues with nutsedge?


----------



## bauc54

I purchased my Swardman a year ago this month. I also keep the reel engaged while making turns. You are going to love this mower. It makes mowing a lot of fun and the results you will see in your lawn will be awesome.

You mentioned that you plan to take your HOC down to 3/4" and then maintain at that level. I would suggest you take your scalp down to 1/2" if you plan to maintain at 3/4". This will give you the best result and you won't continue to scalp the uneven areas of your lawn. I did exactly what you plan to do last year and I repeatedly scalped the uneven areas in my lawn. Then I read a something here about scalping and realized that I was effectively re-scalping my lawn each time I mowed. This simple solution was to raise the HOC the next time I mowed and the result was great. My apologies if this advice is unwelcome.


----------



## Austinite

@bauc54 really appreciate the advice. Always welcome tested methods!! Thanks!


----------



## Austinite

*SUMMARY:
*
- Mowed front & Back
- 10-0-6 went down
- Humic Acid
- RGS
- Air-8

*DETAILS:
*
So today I finally fertilized. I put down Ringer Lawn 10-0-6 to ease into the growing season. In a couple weeks I will follow up a little heavier dose via Lawnifi products. I initially wanted to blast it with Urea 46-0-0, but I decided not to shock it so fast.

Also applied RGS and AIR-8 at the maximum rate of 6 and 9 ounces per thousand. Lastly, 1/2 lb of Humic Acid per 1000 sqft.

All in all, I should see a nice greenup come about in the next few days considering we will be in the mid-70's all week. I also mowed the back and front. Back with Timemaster and front with Swardman. I gotta tell ya, that Timemaster, is something else. My favorite machine BY FAR. Such a rockstar mower. So fast, so wide, such a clean cut, easy to manouver. I just love it more evertime I use it. My best investment yet. I need to get the striping kit soon!


----------



## cwrx82

When do we get to see the new mower in action??


----------



## Brackin4au

^+1


----------



## Austinite

lol. Soon! I have to leave town again so Ill upload a video saturday when I get back. My cameras save 5 days footage so it should still be there


----------



## Austinite

Down to 3/4 inch. Still burning tips a bit but I know it will green up soon.

Had a problem with my Swardman. The drum would not stop spinning! I'll post a video later.


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qJlBOzqKj6w


----------



## Brackin4au

Looking forward to the putting green once it's greened up nicely.


----------



## Austinite

Brackin4au said:


> Looking forward to the putting green once it's greened up nicely.


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## jjepeto

So jealous of that putting green. Are you going to mow it every day? What height are you cutting that area?


----------



## Austinite

jjepeto said:


> So jealous of that putting green. Are you going to mow it every day? What height are you cutting that area?


Don't be jealous yet! This is my first time doing this so I'm sure I'll mess it up. 

My plan is to mow it daily till it greens up and then hit it with PGR, then I'll be mowing 3 to 4 times a week. Maybe more, it was actually a lot of fun cutting that area. Right now it's at half inch HOC. I want to end up under a quarter inch if possible, but I have some leveling to do over this year. So that might not be possible getting so low. Will be a fun experiment tho!


----------



## jjepeto

Austinite said:


> jjepeto said:
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous of that putting green. Are you going to mow it every day? What height are you cutting that area?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be jealous yet! This is my first time doing this so I'm sure I'll mess it up.
> 
> My plan is to mow it daily till it greens up and then hit it with PGR, then I'll be mowing 3 to 4 times a week. Maybe more, it was actually a lot of fun cutting that area. Right now it's at half inch HOC. I want to end up under a quarter inch if possible, but I have some leveling to do over this year. So that might not be possible getting so low. Will be a fun experiment tho!
Click to expand...

Sounds awesome either way. You should get a stimpmeter to see how it rolls.


----------



## Ral1121

Looking good. I am liking your video journals. Also interested to see how your putting green turns out. I am turning my backyard into a miniature soccer field for my daughter.


----------



## Austinite

Ral1121 said:


> Looking good. I am liking your video journals. Also interested to see how your putting green turns out. I am turning my backyard into a miniature soccer field for my daughter.


Thanks! Love the mini soccer field idea. Looking forward to seeing it!

My verticutter cartridge arrives today. I hope! So I'll be verticutting the putting green today. Lots of runner on it.


----------



## Austinite

Happy Wednesday everyone. Well, it looks like we are getting some rain today. But the good news is we have a full 7 to 10 day stretch with clear skies. Plenty of time to play in the yard. Unfortunately, I have to leave town this weekend but I'll be back Monday. I'm hoping to get one more mow in today before I leave tomorrow. Don't want to leave REEL LOW grass uncut for more than 3 days. Especially without PGR.

Still having issues with my Swardman. No matter what I do, the drum spins whenever it feels like it. Very frustrating, especially if I'm trying to turn or pull the mower back. Sometimes it's very light spinning and sometimes it's full throttle. I'm talking to the seller and Michael from Swardman, but it's been a slow back and forth with emails and no solutions. This is the part of not having a local deal that sucks. If I had a local dealer I would be dropping it off today. $3000 machine that was supposed to make me _REEL _happy, is just a headache right now. BUT... I am still trying to use it the best I can.

Anyway, the Verticutter cartridge arrived Monday. So I ended up verticutting the greens and the front lawn yesterday afternoon. Here is some footage below. I also want to say thank you for those who have been following, your comments and the unexpected youtube subscriptions are very encouraging. I will get better at the videos. In fact, I plan on getting some additional Nest Cameras mounted lower in strategic areas for the sole purpose of making better videos. All in due time. Thank you!


----------



## TheTurfTamer

From my experience, A verticut reel should slice through the runners ( cut ) and not penetrate the dirt at all you shouldn't be getting much dirt at all. I have a verticut reel and it is really sharp. It has a knife edge and a de-thatcher reel has a blunt edge. I have a Billy-Goat PR5050H. My depth on the De-thatcher cartridge is 2 inches and the depth on my verticut cartridge is 1/2 inch. It shouldn't be ripping out the runners. Does your new cartridge have a sharp edge?


----------



## Austinite

Aawickham78 said:


> From my experience, A verticut reel should slice through the runners ( cut ) and not penetrate the dirt at all you shouldn't be getting much dirt at all. I have a verticut reel and it is really sharp. It has a knife edge and a de-thatcher reel has a blunt edge. I have a Billy-Goat PR5050H. My depth on the De-thatcher cartridge is 2 inches and the depth on my verticut cartridge is 1/2 inch. It shouldn't be ripping out the runners. Does your new cartridge have a sharp edge?


Thanks for the reply. Not sharp at all. It's flat and about 2mm thick. I basically dropped the mower so that the blades are touching the soil and went to town. I pulled up plenty of dirt. I guess I need to raise it. Some runners were cut but most just got pulled up to the surface.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

They sent you a dethatching cartridge.They say on there website that it is for verticutting… I would disagree.
I would call and verify the part number and find out whats up.


----------



## Austinite

Aawickham78 said:


> They sent you a dethatching cartridge.They say on there website that it is for verticutting… I would disagree.
> I would call and verify the part number and find out whats up.


no its a verticutter for sure. Or do you mean its not a "good" verticutter and more of a dethatcher?

This is what it looks like...


----------



## TheTurfTamer

I see the problem with this design. If you are too deep, the actually scoop under the runners and rip them out. I would grind a sharp edge on each one and only go 1/2 in into the canopy.


----------



## N LA Hacker

I feel like the design would be better if the cutters were turned the opposite direction. To where the hooks were turning away from the ground instead of into it.


----------



## Austinite

Not sure. I might be doing something wrong of course since I'm new to the Swardman thing. But I know @Ware and others have used it with success. Maybe mine just wasn't sharpened. Would like to hear from more Swardman owners on this.


----------



## SGrabs33

N LA Hacker said:


> I feel like the design would be better if the cutters were turned the opposite direction. To where the hooks were turning away from the ground instead of into it.


Exactly what I was thinking. If they were reversed and sharpe it would be better @ slicing the runners similar to a slit seeder or verticutter.


----------



## robbybobby

Ignorant question - why do we want to splice the runners? I dethatched a couple weeks back and doing so chopped up most but still have some sizable runners.


----------



## Kballen11

@robbybobby encouraging growth, I believe!


----------



## Austinite

robbybobby said:


> Ignorant question - why do we want to splice the runners? I dethatched a couple weeks back and doing so chopped up most but still have some sizable runners.


So the runners are an extensive network across a healthy lawn. Dethatching usually does not slice through them. When you cut them up, you are pulling getting rid of some of the "Spongy" lawn causes, and it creates a more dense lawn from new growth.


----------



## Austinite

No narration, just video...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dePwqpCwxWs


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VspplkVVrK0


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D3l09zJpJo


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScGttvPFMmg


----------



## Austinite

I think it's fair to say we are in business!


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo57Ulk5iBM


----------



## bermuda_dude

Nice Journal! Subscribed! Houstonite here... us Bermuda guys need to stick together. Can't wait to see the results of the special blend fert you came up with.


----------



## Austinite

bermuda_dude said:


> Nice Journal! Subscribed! Houstonite here... us Bermuda guys need to stick together. Can't wait to see the results of the special blend fert you came up with.


Thank you!


----------



## Austinite

The greens area is greening up! Here is a before and after. 5 day span.


----------



## bbbdkc79

Looking good. I had a yard sale yesterday, and folks were asking what type of grass I have. Our whole area that I live in is nothing but St. Augustine, so when they see grass that's only 1/2" tall, they are mystified. A couple of folks asked if it was artificial.


----------



## Austinite

bbbdkc79 said:


> Looking good. I had a yard sale yesterday, and folks were asking what type of grass I have. Our whole area that I live in is nothing but St. Augustine, so when they see grass that's only 1/2" tall, they are mystified. A couple of f*olks asked if it was artificial*.


That's the best compliment ever!


----------



## Austinite




----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8IYRk1MOA8


----------



## Austinite

Greens are greening...


----------



## dtillman5

@Austinite I'm really enjoying your journal and Video's!

just for reference, I have a Swardman too. I think that the cartridge they sell as a verticutter is more of a dethatcher. Allett makes a similar mower and this is their dethatcher cartridge (looks like what Swardman calls their verticutter)


This is Allett's verticutter cartridge (Swardman doesn't have this, if they did I'd buy it  )


I have what Swardman calls the verticutter and it's good for what it does, but not a true verticut. I'd really like a true verticutter. I may wind up building my own. An actual verticut is done at 0.0mm, or soil level, meant to cut the canopy only, stand the grass up straight for a clean cut, and create more growth points.


----------



## bbbdkc79

I took a couple of pictures, one of the scarifier, and the other of the verticutter. Definitely a difference on which does the dethatch. Best part is, you can adjust the height to whatever depth you want to go with the Swardman.


----------



## Austinite

dtillman5 said:


> @Austinite I'm really enjoying your journal and Video's!
> 
> just for reference, I have a Swardman too. I think that the cartridge they sell as a verticutter is more of a dethatcher. Allett makes a similar mower and this is their dethatcher cartridge (looks like what Swardman calls their verticutter)
> 
> 
> This is Allett's verticutter cartridge (Swardman doesn't have this, if they did I'd buy it  )
> 
> 
> I have what Swardman calls the verticutter and it's good for what it does, but not a true verticut. I'd really like a true verticutter. I may wind up building my own. An actual verticut is done at 0.0mm, or soil level, meant to cut the canopy only, stand the grass up straight for a clean cut, and create more growth points.


Thank you very much. Glad you like the videos. And I agree, that verticutter is not sharp at all. It doesn't cut the runners. Just pulls them up and really makes low cut lawns ugly. I even thought about sharpening the blades.


----------



## Austinite

Few pics from today's greens cut. I think it needs about another 10 days to be fully greened up, and maybe 2 to 3 weeks till I start PGR.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/qDuFSEn1RVw


----------



## Ware

Austinite said:


>


Nice! The tip/balance thing was definitely one of the biggest gripes I had with the demo mower I had.


----------



## jimbeckel

Austinite said:


> dtillman5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Austinite I'm really enjoying your journal and Video's!
> 
> just for reference, I have a Swardman too. I think that the cartridge they sell as a verticutter is more of a dethatcher. Allett makes a similar mower and this is their dethatcher cartridge (looks like what Swardman calls their verticutter)
> 
> 
> This is Allett's verticutter cartridge (Swardman doesn't have this, if they did I'd buy it  )
> 
> 
> I have what Swardman calls the verticutter and it's good for what it does, but not a true verticut. I'd really like a true verticutter. I may wind up building my own. An actual verticut is done at 0.0mm, or soil level, meant to cut the canopy only, stand the grass up straight for a clean cut, and create more growth points.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much. Glad you like the videos. And I agree, that verticutter is not sharp at all. It doesn't cut the runners. Just pulls them up and really makes low cut lawns ugly. I even thought about sharpening the blades.
Click to expand...

The picture above of the Allett attachment is actually the aerater, the allett verticutter looks similar to the swardman attachment.


----------



## Necrosis

Was looking at my mower and the bottom two settings are basically 1" and 1-3/4" inch. I've scalped at 1" and will be bumping up my height of cut to 1-3/4". Is it still worth it to use PGR at this height?


----------



## Austinite

Necrosis said:


> Was looking at my mower and the bottom two settings are basically 1" and 1-3/4" inch. I've scalped at 1" and will be bumping up my height of cut to 1-3/4". Is it still worth it to use PGR at this height?


yes. I use PGR for its density properties. Not to mow less. So your grass will be much thicker. Thicker is better. 👍


----------



## Austinite

4 days after a 1/2 inch scalp. Before and after below...


----------



## Reel Low Dad

I see why you went the Sawardman route. It would get to be a chore changing the HOC for the green and then the rest of the yard on the Toro.


----------



## Austinite

Reel Low Dad said:


> I see why you went the Sawardman route. It would get to be a chore changing the HOC for the green and then the rest of the yard on the Toro.


Thanks for the comment, @Reel Low Dad ! Love your channel, always inspiring!


----------



## Austinite

The Swardman bed-knife adjustment is driving me crazy. So I adjust it where it cuts paper, and the reel gets locked up, like it's under too much pressure. I don't get it. I kept adjusting so that it's exactly where it needs to be to cut paper, not too tight, not too loose. A bit frustrating but could be my inexperience. I basically have no choice but to run it where it does not cut paper. I still see some clippings, but I can tell it's missing a whole bunch of blades. Not sure what to do here.

The runners in the lawn are not getting cut either. they just lay there looking all ugly. I think the 10-blade is just a bit much right now. Maybe when it grows fully and gets dense. I ordered a 6 blade reel to try it out, hopefully it will make a difference.

On a brighter side, I installed 2 more cameras outside, not for security, but for the sole purpose of making videos and monitoring my grass. mounted them low for a better viewing angle than all my overhead cams. Here are some screen shots...





Also, my Holy Stone drone stopped working and tech support was virtually non-existent. So I ended up returning it and purchased a DJi Spark. So far, I love it. Took a little getting used to, but it's responsive and has a great camera compared to the holy stone. It's TINY! Fits in the palm of my hand. Easy to transport and has lots of sensors to prevent bumping into things. I'm excited to use it this summer.


----------



## cwrx82

Austinite said:


> The Swardman bed-knife adjustment is driving me crazy. So I adjust it where it cuts paper, and the reel gets locked up, like it's under too much pressure. I don't get it. I kept adjusting so that it's exactly where it needs to be to cut paper, not too tight, not too loose. A bit frustrating but could be my inexperience. I basically have no choice but to run it where it does not cut paper. I still see some clippings, but I can tell it's missing a whole bunch of blades. Not sure what to do here.
> 
> The runners in the lawn are not getting cut either. they just lay there looking all ugly. I think the 10-blade is just a bit much right now. Maybe when it grows fully and gets dense. I ordered a 6 blade reel to try it out, hopefully it will make a difference.
> 
> On a brighter side, I installed 2 more cameras outside, not for security, but for the sole purpose of making videos and monitoring my grass. mounted them low for a better viewing angle than all my overhead cams. Here are some screen shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my Holy Stone drone stopped working and tech support was virtually non-existent. So I ended up returning it and purchased a DJi Spark. So far, I love it. Took a little getting used to, but it's responsive and has a great camera compared to the holy stone. It's TINY! Fits in the palm of my hand. Easy to transport and has lots of sensors to prevent bumping into things. I'm excited to use it this summer.


How sharp does the reel feel? If it's taking that much reel to bedknife adjustment to cut paper, sounds like it may be a little dull. A couple GM1000's I've had would not cut paper until the reel to bedknife was extremely tight, but once backlapped they cut paper with far less contact.

As for the runners not being cut, that would require a groomer or verticutter to cut them. The reel is more for just the upright growth. The 6 blade reel will give a better quality cut at a higher HOC as well. The 10 blade wants you to cut low. I want you to keep using the 10 blade and have that grass shorter than short, but that's just because I love seeing reelly low cut grass. 

When do we get to see some videos from the DJi??? You cant' leave us hanging in suspense like this. :lol:


----------



## Austinite

cwrx82 said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Swardman bed-knife adjustment is driving me crazy. So I adjust it where it cuts paper, and the reel gets locked up, like it's under too much pressure. I don't get it. I kept adjusting so that it's exactly where it needs to be to cut paper, not too tight, not too loose. A bit frustrating but could be my inexperience. I basically have no choice but to run it where it does not cut paper. I still see some clippings, but I can tell it's missing a whole bunch of blades. Not sure what to do here.
> 
> The runners in the lawn are not getting cut either. they just lay there looking all ugly. I think the 10-blade is just a bit much right now. Maybe when it grows fully and gets dense. I ordered a 6 blade reel to try it out, hopefully it will make a difference.
> 
> On a brighter side, I installed 2 more cameras outside, not for security, but for the sole purpose of making videos and monitoring my grass. mounted them low for a better viewing angle than all my overhead cams. Here are some screen shots...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, my Holy Stone drone stopped working and tech support was virtually non-existent. So I ended up returning it and purchased a DJi Spark. So far, I love it. Took a little getting used to, but it's responsive and has a great camera compared to the holy stone. It's TINY! Fits in the palm of my hand. Easy to transport and has lots of sensors to prevent bumping into things. I'm excited to use it this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> How sharp does the reel feel? If it's taking that much reel to bedknife adjustment to cut paper, sounds like it may be a little dull. A couple GM1000's I've had would not cut paper until the reel to bedknife was extremely tight, but once backlapped they cut paper with far less contact.
> 
> As for the runners not being cut, that would require a groomer or verticutter to cut them. The reel is more for just the upright growth. The 6 blade reel will give a better quality cut at a higher HOC as well. The 10 blade wants you to cut low. I want you to keep using the 10 blade and have that grass shorter than short, but that's just because I love seeing reelly low cut grass.
> 
> When do we get to see some videos from the DJi??? You cant' leave us hanging in suspense like this. :lol:
Click to expand...

Good point. I wonder how dull it is. I didn't think much of it since it's still fairly new.

Yeah I used the verticutter from Swardman, I don't think it should be called a verticutter, because it doesn't really cut anything, it's not sharp at all, it just pull the runners up out of the ground. So now they are laying there. I might rent a slice seeder and try that.

I think I am done practicing with the spark drone, so i will probably post a video this weekend or early next week. Also in the process of making the smart home video.

Thanks , @@cwrx82 ! Always good to have a second set of eyes on things.


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCf3Xjk1TkY


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/q--X0CHEe-I


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/iTIgcWVUGJI


----------



## Jacob_Lyles1994

House goals. Holy smokes. Love your journal man. How difficult is the install for pieces of your google home system? I have 0 background in that sort of thing, but am intrigued after watching this video.


----------



## Austinite

Jacob_Lyles1994 said:


> House goals. Holy smokes. Love your journal man. How difficult is the install for pieces of your google home system? I have 0 background in that sort of thing, but am intrigued after watching this video.


Hi. Thanks for watching the journal.

The smart home setup is pretty simple so long as the items you buy are compatible with whatever command center you choose. So if you go with Google Home, just make sure items are compatible with it. The app can become complex when you have a ton of items. But still fairly easy to do.

I recommend starting with a Phillips Hue system. You can buy 2 bulbs and a hub to get you started. Use the Philips Hue app to control the lights, then add more lights. Once you're comfortable using the app, get a Google Mini and start playing with voice commands. Once you get rolling with lights, you can explore a host of other devices.


----------



## Austinite

3 day span...


----------



## bermuda_dude

Austinite said:


> 3 day span...


Man! That's greening up nice! Good job on the yard!


----------



## Austinite

Thanks @bermuda_dude ! Much appreciated!


----------



## erdons

Where's the updates? Eager to see some balls rolling on your putting green.


----------



## Austinite

erdons said:


> Where's the updates? Eager to see some balls rolling on your putting green.


Ha. Soon soon. I have an event this weekend I had to attend to. Plus we got more rain than I've ever seen in my part of town. Still raining today and tomorrow. Monday will be sunny and hoping to have a good update then.

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## erdons

Austinite said:


> erdons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the updates? Eager to see some balls rolling on your putting green.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha. Soon soon. I have an event this weekend I had to attend to. Plus we got more rain than I've ever seen in my part of town. Still raining today and tomorrow. Monday will be sunny and hoping to have a good update then.
> 
> Thanks for checking in!
Click to expand...

That's explains it.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/kWqyjrTrmrQ


----------



## Brackin4au

I caught a glimpse of a specific yellow and black horse logo on that white car... :shock: :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

Brackin4au said:


> I caught a glimpse of a specific yellow and black horse logo on that white car... :shock: :thumbup:


😁 Yeah that thing showed up on Friday. Super excited but haven't been able to drive it with all this crazy weather. This week for sure!


----------



## Austinite

2 day span...


----------



## jjepeto

What was your total rainfall? Whoever graded those properties did a great job!


----------



## Austinite

Honestly don't know exactly, my gauge holds 6 inches and it was overflowing.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/oaMzJ4UjqJ8


----------



## Austinite

I'm curious what this stuff is. I don't think it's fungus because it popped up the day after I applied FeATURE 6-0-0. It's like a white thin film in various areas where I applied it. The area is almost exactly 1000 sq ft and I used 2 ounces total.

@Mightyquinn


----------



## Kballen11

Could the bare spots be due to shade? Seems like in some of your videos you get quite a bit of shade in the back?


----------



## Austinite

Kballen11 said:


> Could the bare spots be due to shade? Seems like in some of your videos you get quite a bit of shade in the back?


I'm not sure, but I don't think its the shade. The putting green gets 6 hours of sun. The yard was super green last year. Maybe I am just being impatient, but it seems like it gets dense in some areas, and these quarter-sized spots are just not filling in.

I dont want to hit it with PGR because then new growth won't be on the same level. I'm going to give it another week to 10 days and see if I need to reevaluate my plan. I'll do a soil test this weekend as well.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Does it look like cob webs? I don't think it has anything to do with the FEature you applied. Have you had a lot of rain too?


----------



## Austinite

Mightyquinn said:


> Does it look like cob webs? I don't think it has anything to do with the FEature you applied. Have you had a lot of rain too?


Yes over 6 inches of rain. It DOES look like cob webs!


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/RGQIGM46dgU


----------



## sanders4617

This is exactly what I've been trying to find out. I thought the verticutter on the Swardman would be perfect for harvesting sprigs. Couldn't get confirmation though.

I've got a ton of my lawn that needs to be sprigged. Thought this may be a viable option. Your opinion is that it could definitely be used for that purpose?

I could harvest from my current stand of Bermuda and then end up with a complete lawn of same cultivar over the course of time. Maybe a couple seasons.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Austinite

sanders4617 said:


> This is exactly what I've been trying to find out. I thought the verticutter on the Swardman would be perfect for harvesting sprigs. Couldn't get confirmation though.
> 
> I've got a ton of my lawn that needs to be sprigged. Thought this may be a viable option. Your opinion is that it could definitely be used for that purpose?
> 
> I could harvest from my current stand of Bermuda and then end up with a complete lawn of same cultivar over the course of time. Maybe a couple seasons.
> 
> Keep up the good work


Absolutely. I bagged the Toro Timemaster 3 times full of sprigs. Sprigs are pretty fast, I think you'd have a decent lawn in less than 2 seasons.

It also removed a good amount of thatch, so essentially this cartridge is a dethatcher/Sprig Harvester. And that's the only reason I would use it.


----------



## sanders4617

@Austinite Awesome! Makes me want one now lol. But then again, I probably need to see if my pull behind dethatcher would work first. But man, this would be nice lol.

Yeah I could do it in 1 season if I put the work into it. The biggest obstacle is having a dog.. not sure how I'm gonna work around that yet for my fenced in area. Best I could do would be to section it off and try to keep him off certain sections while it grows in.

Appreciate the response!


----------



## Austinite

If you decide on a swardman, you'll be in good hands with Lee at @Reelrollers. His customer service is the best I've seen, in ANY industry. Really becoming a friend, not a seller.


----------



## Austinite

Stay tuned Monday for a Special Unboxing Video!


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/K4cnUP-pwj4


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/xrfJeSmm1xI


----------



## Austinite

Found this picture from July of Last year... pretty motivating if you ask me. Good reminder that my back yard gets plenty of sun regardless of my giant trees.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/DZbPLQBErZA


----------



## Reelrollers

Dang she is pretty.... the car and Electra &#128512;


----------



## SGrabs33

Nice! I never thought about it but are the carriages interchangeable between the two models?


----------



## Austinite

SGrabs33 said:


> Nice! I never thought about it but are the carriages interchangeable between the two models?


All except the verticutter.


----------



## LA Basshole03

Do you plan on keeping the Edwin?


----------



## Austinite

Yes I'm keeping both.


----------



## LA Basshole03

Figured it was worth a shot. Ha. What was your main reasoning for picking up the Electra and why it differs from the Edwin?


----------



## Austinite

LA Basshole03 said:


> Figured it was worth a shot. Ha. What was your main reasoning for picking up the Electra and why it differs from the Edwin?


 well the Electra has more advanced features like reverse, adjustable speed. It's far more quiet and needs no gas. Had I done my research prior to buying the Edwin, I'd probably have an Electra only. But it is what it is. I'll use the Electra for the front and the Edwin for the greens in the back.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/9QWtvJyVYN0


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/GesKX7DlO6k


----------



## CenlaLowell

Austinite said:


>


Man I really like your videos. I will use a drag mat for the first time this season, so I'm glad to see you use it first.


----------



## Austinite

Thank you @CenlaLowell ! Much appreciated. Yeah the mat made quick work of the spreading. Worked out great.


----------



## Kballen11

I have Oklahoma red clay soil and have had great results with leveling with sand. Looks like the loam is working well for you but sand on top of clay is not a terrible idea IMO.


----------



## Austinite

Kballen11 said:


> I have Oklahoma red clay soil and have had great results with leveling with sand. Looks like the loam is working well for you but sand on top of clay is not a terrible idea IMO.


I agree in most cases, just certainly not in my case. It ruins my lawn. I think climates, clay types, etc. etc all factor in. So this video is tailored to my lawn really, I don't want anyone to think I am advising them not to use sand. For me however, sand will never touch my lawn.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/4CbmepaGazQ


----------



## Austinite

Now that I've had some time with the Swardman Electra, I wanted to give you my opinion on it and compare it to the Edwin. The Electra is out of this world. And that's exactly the text message I sent Lee @Reelrollers yesterday after my mow.






If you don't want to watch the video, below is the text version of the narration.

*Noise Level:
*The first thing I noticed is how quiet this mower is. I'm sure you've heard others talk about it, but every time I fire it up, I am blown away with how quiet it is. You could mow at 4 am and no one would have a clue. There is virtually zero sound when driving the drum, and very little sound when the blades are engaged. The Edwin of course, is much louder. In fact, it is as loud as my Toro Timemaster _without _the blades engaged. But we can't knock the Edwin for that, it is a gas engine after all.

*Height Of Cut:
*Today I was able to prove that the Swardman Electra is more precise with the HOC than the Edwin. Both mowers were adjusted on the same surface (level concrete). Both were set to 1/4 inch and I mowed the putting greens with both. The Edwin grass catcher had about 2 handfuls of clippings. I then cut the greens again but this time with the Electra. The Electra grass catcher gathered a little more than a handful of clippings.

*Runners Left Behind:
*Both the Edwin and Electra failed to clip the runners. This has been a struggle for me in my lawn. Runners are great and they are doing exactly what they're supposed to do. However, if you can't cut them, they leave the lawn looking very ugly and the Swardman drum pushes them onto the surface. I have yet to find a solution for this. While I plan on using a wide broom to stand them up a bit prior to my cut, I feel as though I am masking the problem. I spoke to a local greenskeeper and he said they do not have this issue, everything on the surface gets cut. The Swardman in my opinion, is simply not capable of doing so.

*Maneuverability:
*Both mowers glide across the lawn smoothly, however, where they differ is on turns. I don't mean a U-Turn, but a slight turn to the left or right as if you're cutting against a flower bed, or in my case, simply the shape of my putting greens. The Electra is the clear winner here. I'm not sure I understand why it turns so smoothly when compared to the Edwin, but it does. Furthermore; the reverse function of the Electra is not something I thought I was missing with the Edwin, until I used it. Wow, I love this feature. Makes it so easy to make a U-Turn and line up perfectly. So +1 for the Electra on that feature.

*Cut Quality:
*Both of these mower have a superior cut. The finished mow looks amazing on both mowers. I will say however, the Electra gathers finer clippings than the Edwin. This is likely due to automatically adjusting the frequency of cut based on the speed of the mower. When emptying the Edwin grass catcher, the clippings are a bit longer and for some reason it's caked in the catcher, or compressed if you will; where the Electra catcher has loose clippings inside that just slide right out. Very fine, almost powdery clippings.

*Striping: *
I've been happy with the striping job the Edwin produced. I did however, find that the Electra defined its stripe to the width of the drum, where the Edwin was a bit short on either side. This could be due to the Electra being 5 lbs heavier than the Edwin. Doesn't seem like much but it is noteworthy. The other variable could be that my Edwin mower has a grooved front roller, where the Electra has a smooth roller. Either way, I am happy with the performance of both with respect to striping.

*Adjustable Speed:
*This is a feature of the Electra mower that the Edwin lacks. I was very happy to be able to adjust the Max Speed of the mower. Of course, you can feather the drive lever and move slower, but it will max out where you set it. I did not like that I didn't have a choice with the Edwin. The Electra also has cruise control. This would be useful for folks with giant lawns. For me however, I won't be using that feature. It's good to have it though in case I move to a different house with a larger lawn.

*Moving Mower around in OFF position:
*So when the Edwin is turned off, you can easily move it around, back, forth, left and right. It moves freely as though it's in Neutral. This is not the case with the Electra. The Electra seems to be locked into place as though it has a parking brake on. Sometimes I just want to clean out the garage and move the mower around, and I don't want to activate it and use the controls to move it. First world problems, yes, but for the purpose of being detailed and giving you as much information, I thought it's worth mentioning.

*Gas Life vs. Battery Life:
*The Edwin is surprisingly super efficient. I can't tell you how many times I opened the gas cap only to find it near full. I have a 5500 sq. ft lawn, but I mow only 2000 sq. ft with the Swardman. I can cut my lawn 4 to 5 times before needing to gas up again. On the other hand, the Swardman Electra claims you can cut 15,000 sq. ft. on a single charge. I believe it's actually more than that. So they may be conservative with that number. I've cut my lawn twice and the battery indicator has not changed from completely full. Obviously not having to use gas at all is a plus for me. So I'm giving this round to the Electra, for a sole purpose of not having to use gas.

*Enjoy-ability: 
*No question about it. The Electra is far more fun to use. Maybe it's the quietness, maybe it's the accuracy of the frequency of cut. Could also be the ease of turning, but nonetheless, the Electra is a clear winner. I've enjoyed mowing with both, but the Electra I believe might just make me forget about the Edwin.

*Problems, Malfunctions, etc...
*The Edwin really stressed me out when I first got it, it's still not perfect. One of the biggest issues I have with it is the drum engages at random whether I want it to or not. I can take both hands off the mower and it will start to drive. Still no real solution from Swardman. It makes it almost impossible to turn around when you're trying to pull it back but it's driving forward.

Also, the reel adjustment is faulty on the Edwin. In my experience, when it's adjusted to cut paper, it becomes too tight and actually locks up. And when I adjust it to where it will spin freely, it won't cut paper. Very frustrating.

I don't believe this is a malfunction, just a gripe I have, but the Electra putting the brakes on when turned off, is not a feature that I like. Otherwise, no issues whatsoever with the Electra.

*Which one am I keeping?:
*I'm going to keep both mowers and use them for varying purposes. I think I want to use the Electra for mowing only. I have a 6 blade reel and TWO 10 blade reels. So when one is being sent off for sharpening, I will have another to use. I don't believe that I will be using the 6 blade reel but I will have it around just in case.

As for the Edwin, this will be my "Heavy Duty" mower. I'll be using the Edwin for Verticutting and Dethatching. Now, I am working on a solution to sharpen the Verticutter cartridge since it's not really a verticutter, but that's for another discussion.


----------



## Ral1121

I think all mowers have problems with runners. I know my gm1000 will not cut runners. I had the same problem last year until i leveled with sand. The runners got covered up and i did not see them the rest of the summer. Only reason i have a few right now is I set up my groomers at the beginning of the season very aggressively that they pulled some up.


----------



## Brackin4au

Yeah my JD260SL won't cut runners either. I agree that it's likely not going to happen for any greens mower. Because the runner is too long to get between the blades, especially your 10 blade. The golf course probably doesn't have this issue because it's already thick at the short cut. I feel like once my lawn thickens up at the new low cut (maybe your issue too) there won't be any runners in the first place... for now, I'm not worrying about it much. Let them run ha. I do agree it's unsightly, but part of the process of getting low and thick


----------



## Austinite

Had to redo video, sorry. Narration did not match up with video.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/tnZ-WYcygcc


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/KYKw-pKiCOQ


----------



## Austinite

So happy to say that Lee from reel rollers and the Folks from Swardman are coming to my house soon. Can't wait to meet them and go over the Swardman Edwin and Electra with them.


----------



## bbbdkc79

I'm getting the chance to meet Lee at a Swardman Demo Day in Orlando in a couple of weeks. Hoping I can persuade them to stop by the house to maybe give me some pointers. No complaints, just looking for opinions. Love the machine.


----------



## erdons

Austinite said:


>


I rented that dam machine from Home Depot and had such a horrible time with it, I went to take it back after 2 hours and told them the machine is a pos, the manager gave me a free upgrade to the higher end sod cutter they rent out. That machine was a dream come true, got 1000 sq ft done in about 1.5 hours.


----------



## Austinite

Lawn is recovering. Here is a 4 day span before and after. Same time of day.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/KSKyx3bzxVU


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/JWPZQftMynk


----------



## Austinite

Hooray for solar lights.


----------



## Brackin4au

Austinite said:


> Hooray for solar lights.


That looks really neat... I like those lights a lot


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/WQTdAZRo9QA


----------



## jjepeto

@Austinite maybe you should have renovated with some shade tolerant tall fescue instead of trimming the trees :lol:

Kidding aside, I hope we get to see a time lapse of the yard after the trees were trimmed.

Also - what light fixture did you get for your back yard along the fence? I'm trying to get some extra light in my backyard at night but don't want to run power lines all around the property, so solar is my next best choice. Everything I find on amazon seems like a very bright flood light. I'd like to be able to turn them on and off manually, and a dimming feature would be ideal to... set the mood.


----------



## Austinite

jjepeto said:


> @Austinite maybe you should have renovated with some shade tolerant tall fescue instead of trimming the trees :lol:
> 
> Kidding aside, I hope we get to see a time lapse of the yard after the trees were trimmed.
> 
> Also - what light fixture did you get for your back yard along the fence? I'm trying to get some extra light in my backyard at night but don't want to run power lines all around the property, so solar is my next best choice. Everything I find on amazon seems like a very bright flood light. I'd like to be able to turn them on and off manually, and a dimming feature would be ideal to... set the mood.


lol. If only Fescue would make a good putting green! 😜

Yes I will make a follow up video with a time-lapse of the shade. Unfortunately, it's all cloudy for the next few days.

the lights are solar lights with 36 LED's each. They do a decent job. Depending on how much sunlight they get, some light up longer than others. But all of them turn on around 8:45pm and stay on till about 11pm. A few lights stay on till one am.

they have 3 settings:
- Off but turn on when motion is sensed. 
- On but dimmed
- On at full brightness

I have mine on at full brightness, which is why they only stay on a few hours. Otherwise they would probably stay on till 3 am if I had them dimmed.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071K8LT2N/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Kballen11

@Austinite I really think that shade was having an affect on your latitude. Excited to see how it responds!


----------



## Austinite

Kballen11 said:


> @Austinite I really think that shade was having an affect on your latitude. Excited to see how it responds!


agreed!!


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyVD6-gjxPw


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKVUDpIcK6E


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/mtruoABcWSo


----------



## Austinite

After this horrific week, I think I am going to reset my back yard. Tomorrow, if weather allows, I'll be scalping and dethatching.


----------



## Ahab1997

RIP lawn. So sad to see that. Hard to stay on top of things right now with the nearly incessant rain.

Best of luck with the rehab.


----------



## Austinite

Ahab1997 said:


> RIP lawn. So sad to see that. Hard to stay on top of things right now with the nearly incessant rain.
> 
> Best of luck with the rehab.


Thanks man. All will be ok. Just need time to recover. Good experience if anything.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/ASXrsQ-PGlE


----------



## raymond

:thumbup:

Lots of work. Sure you're frustrated. Hopefully your final vacuum with the mower picked up the remaining dead or living chinch bugs or diseases


----------



## Austinite

raymond said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Lots of work. Sure you're frustrated. Hopefully your final vacuum with the mower picked up the remaining dead or living chinch bugs or diseases


Thanks, Raymond! Appreciate it, Buddy!


----------



## kds

Austinite said:


>


I've never seen a reel mower shoot so many clippings out like that, it was satisfying to watch! :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

Haha. Glad you enjoyed it. It was very satisfying. &#128513;


----------



## Austinite

By far, one of the best days ever. Thank you so much to @SwardmanGuy and @Reelrollers ! Michael and Lee are such good people, had a great time with them today. Wish I could've spent more time with them.

IF YOU ARE IN MY AREA AND WOULD LIKE TO DEMO *SWARDMAN EDWIN* OR *ELECTRA*, I WILL BE HAPPY TO DEMONSTRATE THEM FOR YOU IN PERSON.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/meqpYr0_Wlo


----------



## Brackin4au

I love my gorilla cart, invaluable for yard work. New beds look good... I noticed some creeping Bermuda in the corners. I have that issue in my beds too, and I've used this to knock it out. Works great and safe for the plants/flowers in your beds. I've actually sprayed it along my fence line as well since I don't have a landscaper blade (yet). Stays right where you spray (minding the wind) so pretty handy...


----------



## Austinite

Brackin4au said:


> I love my gorilla cart, invaluable for yard work. New beds look good... I noticed some creeping Bermuda in the corners. I have that issue in my beds too, and I've used this to knock it out. Works great and safe for the plants/flowers in your beds. I've actually sprayed it along my fence line as well since I don't have a landscaper blade (yet). Stays right where you spray (minding the wind) so pretty handy...


Thanks man. And I appreciate the tip!!


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/16GDib0SjiA


----------



## Reelrollers

Austinite said:


> By far, one of the best days ever. Thank you so much to @SwardmanGuy and @Reelrollers ! Michael and Lee are such good people, had a great time with them today. Wish I could've spent more time with them.
> 
> IF YOU ARE IN MY AREA AND WOULD LIKE TO DEMO *SWARDMAN EDWIN* OR *ELECTRA*, I WILL BE HAPPY TO DEMONSTRATE THEM FOR YOU IN PERSON.


I wish we could have hung out all week. Had such a great time meeting you in person and seeing your lawn! Anytime your in ATL, please give us a ring and we'll give you a tour of the shop and grab a few long overdue drinks!


----------



## Austinite

^ Agreed my friend. Would love to visit the shop one day.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/zFaDmRaU4vs


----------



## Brackin4au

Austinite said:


>


I have been looking at using Penterra also for some runoff issues I have. I noticed you measured out your liquid in weight. When I read the label, although it just says 1 oz per 1000sqft, I assume it means 1 fl oz, since it is a liquid product. I could be wrong, but that would bring you to 4 fl oz for 4k sqft, instead of the 5.88 in weight. I don't think it is a big deal for this application, as it seems pretty lenient in the application directions. But just something to note for other things. 1oz and 1 fluid oz are different things.


----------



## Austinite

Brackin4au said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been looking at using Penterra also for some runoff issues I have. I noticed you measured out your liquid in weight. When I read the label, although it just says 1 oz per 1000sqft, I assume it means 1 fl oz, since it is a liquid product. I could be wrong, but that would bring you to 4 fl oz for 4k sqft, instead of the 5.88 in weight. I don't think it is a big deal for this application, as it seems pretty lenient in the application directions. But just something to note for other things. 1oz and 1 fluid oz are different things.
Click to expand...

You are correct. I did call Penterra and they said it would be OK, asked that I add another ounce per 1000 so I did. Thanks for noticing! I dont know how to edit the video but I need to note that on there!


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/Qx8QrZvh3-I


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/s00ObxJJURE


----------



## erdons

Austinite said:


>


Feel free to come stripe my lawn in LA anytime 😜


----------



## Austinite

LoL!


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAn3cF_0LLA


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/GCMb2g-EsMQ


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/aqsz3pbuWt0


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/m04oelLonBU


----------



## sanders4617

I'm slightly confused on what's going on with your back lawn. What is the history of the back lawn area? I'm just wondering if maybe the turf back there needs to be left alone for a few weeks and recover from all that's been going on? Seems like way too many problems at once.

Though without knowing how it was last season, hard to make any good assumptions.

From what I remember seeing on here.. the front has done fine this season?


----------



## Austinite

It was good and healthy last year. But most new sod is. Front yard is fine.

There really is only one main problem, which was LDS, and that caused several other problems. 
It started out great until mid April when the grass started to die. Water was puddling and not absorbing. (LDS)Applied several applications of soil surfactant and the grass started to come back. The.n it developed a black layer on top where the first wasn't exposed. That's what I raked up.

I'm just as confused and frustrated. Just seems too slow to recover.


----------



## erdons

sanders4617 said:


> I'm slightly confused on what's going on with your back lawn. What is the history of the back lawn area? I'm just wondering if maybe the turf back there needs to be left alone for a few weeks and recover from all that's been going on? Seems like way too many problems at once.
> 
> Though without knowing how it was last season, hard to make any good assumptions.
> 
> From what I remember seeing on here.. the front has done fine this season?


I agree, recovery time is key.


----------



## Austinite

Correct, remember, you can't recover from a surface that won't take water well. That has to be addressed in all areas before any recovery occurs.


----------



## erdons

Austinite said:


> Correct, remember, you can't recover from a surface that won't take water well. That has to be addressed in all areas before any recovery occurs.


Now that you addressed that issue water, sun and mowing will be all you need, seems like it's all under control now, now just a matter of time.


----------



## Austinite

erdons said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, remember, you can't recover from a surface that won't take water well. That has to be addressed in all areas before any recovery occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that you addressed that issue water, sun and mowing will be all you need, seems like it's all under control now, now just a matter of time.
Click to expand...

it's not fully addressed yet.


----------



## mha2345

Quick question, where did you get your pellet and the equipment to go with it?


----------



## Austinite

mha2345 said:


> Quick question, where did you get your pellet and the equipment to go with it?


The pellet was from rrproducts.com, and the gun is from amazon.


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdPcJ6n1mWA


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXQU-RteV7Y


----------



## Austinite

Austinite said:


>


*Before Peat Moss...*


*Day Of Peat Moss...*


*Day 2...*


*Day 3...*


*Day 5...*


----------



## minifarmer

If you don't have a roller for peat moss can you put it in a spreader and have a similar effect?


----------



## Austinite

minifarmer said:


> If you don't have a roller for peat moss can you put it in a spreader and have a similar effect?


I think this would bridge a spreader and not go through the holes. It's too fine grained. Another option would be to sift it somehow and spread my hand.


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=733HvHsp1Dc


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K5zN5g1qkGQ


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVexm0Td3uE


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=402y-52Ve_4


----------



## sanders4617

How did the wetting agent stuff go?

I've got to loosen up my clay soil big time. Screwdriver will only go down about 3-4" MAX.

My old house, I could go down with rebar at least a foot, and much more with a hammer. Clay I've got here is like rock.


----------



## mre_man_76

This is awesome, was considering getting the Blue mule myself but was kinda torn on which model to get from the product website. Like the ease of use of the 32oz bottle but also like the appeal of the gallon jug setup to cover more area or put down multiple products at once. I've tried 5 different hose end sprayers, all with mixed results. I saw the consistent flow of product in your vid so gonna give this a try


----------



## Austinite

sanders4617 said:


> How did the wetting agent stuff go?
> 
> I've got to loosen up my clay soil big time. Screwdriver will only go down about 3-4" MAX.
> 
> My old house, I could go down with rebar at least a foot, and much more with a hammer. Clay I've got here is like rock.


Penterra did good. Tournament ready did great!


----------



## Austinite

mre_man_76 said:


> This is awesome, was considering getting the Blue mule myself but was kinda torn on which model to get from the product website. Like the ease of use of the 32oz bottle but also like the appeal of the gallon jug setup to cover more area or put down multiple products at once. I've tried 5 different hose end sprayers, all with mixed results. I saw the consistent flow of product in your vid so gonna give this a try


im loving it so far. I think it will not disappoint.


----------



## mre_man_76

Any thoughts on using the gallon version?


----------



## Austinite

mre_man_76 said:


> Any thoughts on using the gallon version?


Not sure really. I don't have experience with the gallon version.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/Ixl4v3P4iYM


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClL9q4yICfE


----------



## daniel3507

The lights around the fence look awesome! Might be stealing that idea.


----------



## Austinite

Ha. Thanks. The links to all lights are in the video description on YouTube. Enjoy!


----------



## mre_man_76

Nice review,. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLvG2gxa0BU


----------



## drewwitt

the boy will be happy


----------



## daniel3507

It'll be interesting to see how the two lawns blend together.
What part of Oklahoma is the new shop going to be in?


----------



## Austinite

daniel3507 said:


> It'll be interesting to see how the two lawns blend together.
> What part of Oklahoma is the new shop going to be in?


NW. Off of NW expressway, another in Yukon, and a 3rd in Edmond.


----------



## Austinite

drewwitt said:


> the boy will be happy


Awesomeness! It's on my fridge, too!


----------



## drewwitt

You have three mowers pictured on your fridge. And you still have two more in the garage that aren't getting the love! Ha.


----------



## Austinite

lol. I need to stop buying mowers.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I'd be happy to take one off you. How many cokes for your Edwin?


----------



## Austinite

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> I'd be happy to take one off you. How many cokes for your Edwin?


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Logcmxr7jQ8


----------



## Austinite

Getting better at striping I think.


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/HCce57H3-fk


----------



## Austinite

https://youtu.be/a0Tvhl4wTJY


----------



## Austinite

Today's mow...



Hose End Quick Connects...


----------



## Topcat

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Austinite

Topcat said:


> That is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you! Really appreciate that!!


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnsW7h85tT0


----------



## Austinite

Today's mow...


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nl6L8YxyBHQ


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vzmjnJSvuI


----------



## Austinite

Unbelievable growth in 24 hours. The power of peat moss....


----------



## Austinite

Today's mow.....


----------



## mha2345

Neighbors yard is starting to come along nicely with the work you've been putting in! Looking great, awesome job


----------



## Austinite

Thank you @mha2345 ! Much appreciated buddy!


----------



## Austinite

This backyard was 90% dead 60 days ago... here is today's mow in my backyard.


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZ1u46mWKf0


----------



## drewwitt

Austinite said:


> This backyard was 90% dead 60 days ago... here is today's mow in my backyard.


WATER IS KING


----------



## Austinite

Agreed!!


----------



## drewwitt

Mowing low with a reel + wetting agent + humic + early season scalp + monitored rain fall and irrigation has done wonders for me.


----------



## Austinite

My 4th of July mow. Happy 4th everyone!!


----------



## drewwitt

I see stripes but no stars...


----------



## drewwitt

Since your Electra is blue and your Time Master is red....you know where this is going...white spray paint plus the black Edwin...


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Looking good...beautiful deep green color to your lawn... and the neighbors is coming along nicely!


----------



## claydus

sweet stripes!


----------



## Austinite

^ Thanks yall! Appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Austinite

claydus said:


> sweet stripes!


Thanks. now if only I could convince you that my tools are good enough for ya


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Qw9n1On7Xw


----------



## Austinite

Went a hint lower today...


----------



## drewwitt

You're training those blades well!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Austinite said:


>


Looks great!

Question for you. I noticed you have several different Reels. Which one do you prefer?

I started off and have the California Trimmer. It cuts fantastic and is super easy to work with.

It strips the lawn some....but nothing like a greensmower.

That being said I will eventually get another Reel and Although the Greens mower seem to be great at striping there are disadvantages to them it seems as well like (weight, ease of cutting around flower beds, etc).

So it seems a happy medium would be the swardsman???

Does it cut and strip as well as your Greens Mower?

The added benefit with them I really like is the ability to mail off the Reel to be sharpened!

Any thoughts?

Thanks!!!


----------



## Austinite

drewwitt said:


> You're training those blades well!


Yes sir. Coming along nicely! Thanks!


----------



## Austinite

ENC_Lawn said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Question for you. I noticed you have several different Reels. Which one do you prefer?
> 
> I started off and have the California Trimmer. It cuts fantastic and is super easy to work with.
> 
> It strips the lawn some....but nothing like a greensmower.
> 
> That being said I will eventually get another Reel and Although the Greens mower seem to be great at striping there are disadvantages to them it seems as well like (weight, ease of cutting around flower beds, etc).
> 
> So it seems a happy medium would be the swardsman???
> 
> Does it cut and strip as well as your Greens Mower?
> 
> The added benefit with them I really like is the ability to mail off the Reel to be sharpened!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!!


I've owned a Mclane, Cal Trimmer, Toro Flex 21, and the Swardmans (Edwin and Electra). The Swardmans are my preferred mowers. I do wish they had a groomer option like t he Toro. But they are by far the easiest to work with as far as HOC adjustment, maneuverability, and cut quality.

As far as disadvantages, I personally did not like the Toro. I know lots of people love them but its a tank, and Im not getting any younger! Many have great success with it, obviously it is a phenomenal machine, but not for me and my small yard. Plus I cut my grass at 3 different heights, no way I would be messing with lifting it and using a HOC bar every 10 minutes of cutting...

It cuts and stripes just as good as any greens mower can. Although, with a heavy Toro, 1 pass is good enough. Swardman stripes really well, but a second pass defines the stripe much better. This is true of any mower tho.

I agree, I am not into backlapping. I'd prefer to ship it off and have it adjusted. Already did it and it was a great and quick experience.

Hope this info helps.


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Austinite said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Question for you. I noticed you have several different Reels. Which one do you prefer?
> 
> I started off and have the California Trimmer. It cuts fantastic and is super easy to work with.
> 
> It strips the lawn some....but nothing like a greensmower.
> 
> That being said I will eventually get another Reel and Although the Greens mower seem to be great at striping there are disadvantages to them it seems as well like (weight, ease of cutting around flower beds, etc).
> 
> So it seems a happy medium would be the swardsman???
> 
> Does it cut and strip as well as your Greens Mower?
> 
> The added benefit with them I really like is the ability to mail off the Reel to be sharpened!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned a Mclane, Cal Trimmer, Toro Flex 21, and the Swardmans (Edwin and Electra). The Swardmans are my preferred mowers. I do wish they had a groomer option like t he Toro. But they are by far the easiest to work with as far as HOC adjustment, maneuverability, and cut quality.
> 
> As far as disadvantages, I personally did not like the Toro. I know lots of people love them but its a tank, and Im not getting any younger! Many have great success with it, obviously it is a phenomenal machine, but not for me and my small yard. Plus I cut my grass at 3 different heights, no way I would be messing with lifting it and using a HOC bar every 10 minutes of cutting...
> 
> It cuts and stripes just as good as any greens mower can. Although, with a heavy Toro, 1 pass is good enough. Swardman stripes really well, but a second pass defines the stripe much better. This is true of any mower tho.
> 
> I agree, I am not into backlapping. I'd prefer to ship it off and have it adjusted. Already did it and it was a great and quick experience.
> 
> Hope this info helps.
Click to expand...

@Austinite Very helpful...and thank you for the detailed write up! :thumbup:


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cx-phTDCNeU


----------



## Austinite




----------



## mha2345

Austinite said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Question for you. I noticed you have several different Reels. Which one do you prefer?
> 
> I started off and have the California Trimmer. It cuts fantastic and is super easy to work with.
> 
> It strips the lawn some....but nothing like a greensmower.
> 
> That being said I will eventually get another Reel and Although the Greens mower seem to be great at striping there are disadvantages to them it seems as well like (weight, ease of cutting around flower beds, etc).
> 
> So it seems a happy medium would be the swardsman???
> 
> Does it cut and strip as well as your Greens Mower?
> 
> The added benefit with them I really like is the ability to mail off the Reel to be sharpened!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned a Mclane, Cal Trimmer, Toro Flex 21, and the Swardmans (Edwin and Electra). The Swardmans are my preferred mowers. I do wish they had a groomer option like t he Toro. But they are by far the easiest to work with as far as HOC adjustment, maneuverability, and cut quality.
> 
> As far as disadvantages, I personally did not like the Toro. I know lots of people love them but its a tank, and Im not getting any younger! Many have great success with it, obviously it is a phenomenal machine, but not for me and my small yard. Plus I cut my grass at 3 different heights, no way I would be messing with lifting it and using a HOC bar every 10 minutes of cutting...
> 
> It cuts and stripes just as good as any greens mower can. Although, with a heavy Toro, 1 pass is good enough. Swardman stripes really well, but a second pass defines the stripe much better. This is true of any mower tho.
> 
> I agree, I am not into backlapping. I'd prefer to ship it off and have it adjusted. Already did it and it was a great and quick experience.
> 
> Hope this info helps.
Click to expand...

To piggyback off this question, which do you recommend for someone not looking to spend $2-$3k on the Swardman, and someones first reel mower? If I go with new, im thinking like $1-$1.5k max..


----------



## Austinite

mha2345 said:


> To piggyback off this question, which do you recommend for someone not looking to spend $2-$3k on the Swardman, and someones first reel mower? If I go with new, im thinking like $1-$1.5k max..


For a first time _new _mower in that price range, I would consider the California Trimmer. Buy it from Home Depot so you can take advantage of their great return policy should you not like it. But it will do the job just fine for the price.


----------



## Austinite

Todays mow.


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpiueiGE34k


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

Red Barn has been good for me. I bought a pomegranate tree, wax myrtle, and some drift roses that have grown well from them when they used to be off 183/McNeil. Unfortunately, they had to move out to Leander last year and it's a bit too far for me. Another nursery took over their space and offers large tree/shrub installations from the ads I've received. Never been in person as I haven't had a need for much this season.


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObxcHEDTEEg


----------



## Austinite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CI21CfD6jes


----------



## Brackin4au

Looking forward to watching that property take shape. Glad to see you posting again bud.


----------



## Austinite

Brackin4au said:


> Looking forward to watching that property take shape. Glad to see you posting again bud.


Thanks!! It's gonna be a fun year... i hope!


----------



## Getting Fat

Just wanted to say thanks for the journal, was fun to "binge" on it and now look forward to following it in real (reel?) time.


----------



## Austinite

Haha. Reel time. I like that. Thanks for watching, much appreciated!!


----------



## kds

It's been a few months since the last update on YouTube, what are you up to now @Austinite?


----------



## Austinite

kds said:


> It's been a few months since the last update on YouTube, what are you up to now @Austinite?


Yeah. I was out of town for a year. But I tried to bring it back and I've had too many folks from work log on which is not something I really want. So I put the channel on hold.

On a side note, got me a Billy Goat Aerator today! Super excited about this one.


----------



## Austinite

Back yard is dying off already. Looks like a new canvas coming together.



*Prepping now for Texas Bluegrass SPF30 seeding in spring. Here's the basic plan: 
*
1. Round up entire backyard - Done!
2. December - Dethatch heavy
3. January - Dethatch super heavy, down to dirt
4. February 1st - Soil Treatment 
5 - February 15th - Screened Chocolate Loam 2 inch layer & Leveling
6 - March 1st - Seeding/Peatmoss/Irrigation


----------



## Ware

Austinite said:


> Back yard is dying off already. Looks like a new canvas coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> *Prepping now for Texas Bluegrass SPF30 seeding in spring. Here's the basic plan:
> *
> 1. Round up entire backyard - Done!
> 2. December - Dethatch heavy
> 3. January - Dethatch super heavy, down to dirt
> 4. February 1st - Soil Treatment
> 5 - February 15th - Screened Chocolate Loam 2 inch layer & Leveling
> 6 - March 1st - Seeding/Peatmoss/Irrigation


Anxious to see how this goes! :thumbsup:


----------



## drewwitt

Bro! Yasssssss!


----------



## erdons

Wait what happened to the property you were building a new home at?


----------



## WillyT

Whats your preferred hoc with celebration? Think it can be kept under .5? Im looking at Celebration and Tahoma and currious about the larger blades compared to 419 and tahoma. Thanks


----------



## Austinite

WillyT said:


> Whats your preferred hoc with celebration? Think it can be kept under .5? Im looking at Celebration and Tahoma and currious about the larger blades compared to 419 and tahoma. Thanks


Yes i keep my front yard at 1/4 inch. No problem at all. Although it stripes far better at 1/2 inch. Obviously the lower you go the more level it needs to be. Ive never reeled my old 419. And never had Tahoma. Ive seen 419 cut at 1/2 inch and looked great.


----------



## drewwitt

The reel question is when is the Austinite youtube channel coming back?!?!?!


----------



## Meximusprime

Nice. Definitely need to see your celebration pictures for those lower HOC. I like keeping mine at 5/8 but will eventually try to maintain at .50


----------

